# où surgit perpetuellement du nouveau



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola, amigos.
Sigo con la revisión del texto de M. Gueroult: _Philosophie de l'histoire de la philosophie_ (Aubier,, 1979).
En mi duda de hoy, se viene hablando acerca del concepto de originalidad, que apartaría a la historia del concepciones evolucionistas y mecanicistas al modo de Spencer. El autor, en ese contexto, dice: "Alors que tout ce qui se meut dans la sphère de la nature est mécanique, se répète, s'explique par des lois et donne lieu aux sciences abstraites, l'esprit se manifeste par une évolution créatrice *où surgit perpetuellement du nouveau*, où rien par conséquent ne se répète" (p. 44).
Mi primera traducción había sido: "...el espíritu se manifiesta mediante una evolución creadora donde surge perpetuamente de lo nuevo". Luego, miré con mayor atención y creo que no, que es "du nouveau" el sujeto de "surgit", por lo cual me inclino por "...donde surge perpetuamente lo nuevo".
¿Qué piensan ustedes?
Gracias desde ya,

León


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> por lo cual me inclino por "...donde surge perpetuamente lo nuevo".
> ¿Qué piensan ustedes?


Casi, casi... Si fuese así, habría dicho _la nouveauté_, o algo parecido pero con artículo determinado. 

Pero no: dice claramente "*du nouveau*", lo cual se refiere a *algo nuevo*.


----------



## Paquita

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> es "du nouveau" el sujeto de "surgit",





Víctor Pérez said:


> habría dicho _la nouveauté_, o algo parecido pero con artículo determinado.
> 
> Pero no: dice claramente "*du nouveau*", lo cual se refiere a *algo nuevo*.




El "du" es partitivo, no indica procedencia.
Es "una parte" de "lo nuevo"

Es un empleo igual que en "du pain", como sustantivo:


> − _Emploi subst._ Ce qui est nouveau, chose nouvelle. Synon. _nouveauté_._Vouloir du nouveau, faire du nouveau_. _Le genre de vie, entré à ce point dans les habitudes, devient un milieu borné dans lequel se meut l'intelligence. Le nouveau paraît l'ennemi_ (Vidal de La Bl., _Princ. géogr. hum._, 1921, p.204): NOUVEAU : Définition de NOUVEAU


----------



## Lamarimba

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> où surgit perpetuellement du nouveau



"_Ce qui a été, c'est ce qui sera ; et ce qui a été fait, c'est ce qui se fera ; et il n'y a* rien de nouveau* sous le soleil. _" Bíblico.

Tu texto afirma todo lo contrario. Es una vieja discusión.



Leon_Izquierdo said:


> surge perpetuamente lo nuevo



Nuestra lengua permite referirnos a  _tout ce qui est nouveau_, como_ *lo* nuevo. _

En mi humilde opinión. Porque con el discurso filosófico nunca se sabe.


----------



## Paquita

Lamarimba said:


> _tout ce qui est nouveau_, como_ *lo* nuevo. _


Precisamente, no se trata de "tout ce qui est nouveau" sino de una parte solamente.


----------



## chlapec

Estoy de acuerdo. Personalmente lo traduciría como "algo nuevo" o incluso "cosas nuevas"


----------



## Lamarimba

Paquita said:


> no se trata de "tout ce qui est nouveau"



Estamos en el  terreno resbaladizo de la filosofía. Por si no fuera bastante resbaladizo el terreno de la traducción. Ay.

_La nature /  *tout *ce qui se meut se manifeste comme une éternelle répétition. _Todo se repite._

L'esprit _(por contra)_ se manifeste par une évolution créatrice où *surgit perpetuellement du nouveau*, où *rien* par conséquent _*ne se répète.*

Eso dice el texto. A ver, es filosofía.

Nada se repite en esa esfera. _*No*_ es que _parfois l'esprit _introduzca* alguna cosa nueva*_, _*sino* que  *todo* lo que surge de él* es* *nuevo*. Siempre.

Esperemos que @Leon_Izquierdo nos explique exactamente qué demonios significa todo esto.


----------



## Paquita

Lamarimba said:


> _*No*_ es que _parfois l'esprit _introduzca* alguna cosa nueva*_, _*sino* que  *todo* lo que surge de él* es* *nuevo*. Siempre.


Estoy conforme contigo que todo lo que surge es nuevo  pero no por eso se acaba lo nuevo que puede surgir. Solo es una parte de ello. Lo nuevo es infinito, de ahí el "algo" propuesto acertadamente por Víctor. Fíjate en el artículo que como bien dice mi compañero, no es definido.

Lo afirmo desde un punto de vista gramatical. León conoce ya de sobra mi "amor profundo" a la filosofía...


----------



## Lamarimba

Paquita said:


> Lo nuevo es infinito


Et voilà.  

Pero en español también:
_Muéstrame lo nuevo_ ( la cosa concreta nueva).


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus aportes.
Lo sustancial, en principio, es la confirmación de que "du nouveau" es ciertamente el sujeto. Soy consciente de que "lo nuevo" no es exactamente la idea, en la medida en que no se agota su totalidad. De hecho lo pensaba en este sentido: 


Lamarimba said:


> ( la cosa concreta nueva).


Ahora bien, las propuestas hechas por otros compañeros foreros:


Víctor Pérez said:


> *algo nuevo*.





chlapec said:


> "algo nuevo" o incluso "*cosas nuevas*"


me parece que pueden eliminar la confusión en la traducción.
En efecto, 


Paquita said:


> todo lo que surge es nuevo  pero no por eso se acaba lo nuevo que puede surgir.


Eso es exactamente así, y no pensé, al proponer "lo nuevo", que diese esa idea de conclusión o terminación; ya que, como les decía en principio, lo pensaba como "cosas nuevas". Pero, teniendo esa posibilidad o "algo nuevo", parece mejor recurrir a ellas.
¡Muchas gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Lamarimba

_Je cherche toujours du nouveau →Je cherche toujours quelque chose de nouveau → Busco siempre lo nuevo._

Si alguien pudiera mostrarme que la traducción es incorrecta o forzada, me quedaría más tranquilo.

Espero no ser impertinente. Me interesa el idioma.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sinceramente, creo que es una cuestión de matices. Al decir "lo nuevo", es cierto, se pierde el carácter partitivo de la expresión francesa. Pero también es cierto que -al menos eso creo- no hay forma de volcar _exactamente _su sentido al castellano.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Puesto que estamos en el mundo tan etéreo de la filosofía, en la obra de teatro "Les Philosophes", de Charles Palissot de Montenoy, podemos leer lo siguiente:

- _Entrez, Monsieur Propice. Avez-vous _*du nouveau?*

En román paladino, ese "_avez-vous du nouveau_" podría decirse de varias maneras. De todas ellas, la única que, en mi opinión, encajaría en el texto de *León*, sería: ¿Trae usted* algo nuevo*?




> Lamarimba dijo:
> _Je cherche toujours du nouveau →Je cherche toujours quelque chose de nouveau → Busco siempre lo nuevo._
> 
> Si alguien pudiera mostrarme que la traducción es incorrecta o forzada, me quedaría más tranquilo.


Yo hubiese traducido ese "_busco siempre lo nuevo_" por "_je cherche toujours le nouveau, ce qui est nouveau._" 
_"Je cherche toujours du nouveau, quelque chose de nouveau": siempre estoy buscando algo nuevo, alguna cosa nueva._


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> la única que, en mi opinión, encajaría en el texto de *León*, sería: ¿Trae usted* algo nuevo*?
> 
> Yo hubiese traducido ese "_busco siempre lo nuevo_" por "_je cherche toujours le nouveau, ce qui est nouveau._"
> _"Je cherche toujours du nouveau, quelque chose de nouveau": siempre estoy buscando algo nuevo, alguna cosa nueva._


----------



## Lamarimba

León, Víctor, gracias por responder.

¿Me permitís olvidar por un momento el contexto filosófico para centrarme en mis dudas?

_je cherche toujours *le nouveau*_*. *No al nuevo, al novato, sino _lo nuevo_. _*"Voici le nouveau*" _¿Podría responder así _Monsieur Propice_? _Aquí está lo nuevo_. ¿No?

_*Lo* _no hace más que * sustantivar* el adjetivo_. _Como en_ le beau. _Para Kant_ le beau est ce qui plaît universellement sans concept_, por ejemplo_. Le beau _se refiere _a *n'importe quelle chose*, quelque chose, _a toda cosa que nos plazca según las condiciones de Kant. Pero dejemos al filósoso.

Imagino un mundo terrible donde de repente surge, irrumpe lo bello. Hablaría entonces de *la irrupción de lo bello.*

¿Podría volcarlo al francés como_* l'irruption du beau*_, como en_"l'irruption du sensible dans les politiques economiques"?

On pourrait parler, _en el mismo sentido_, du *surgissement du nouveau? *_¿De lo nuevo?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Poder, se podría. No aquí. En los ejemplos anteriores es distinto, porque "du nouveau" es modificador de un sustantivo.


Lamarimba said:


> _On pourrait parler, _en el mismo sentido_, du *surgissement du nouveau? *_¿De lo nuevo?



Es que no es el mismo sentido. En este ejemplo lo nuevo surge, cual Idea platónica, en su totalidad. En el caso de mi consulta es distinto. La historia no se repetiría sino que siempre surge algo nuevo, cosas nuevas, novedades...


----------



## Lamarimba

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Poder, se podría. No aquí.



Bien. Me doy cuenta. 

Ya solo estaba intentando comprobar lo del partitivo francés, y lo del artículo neutro. El platonizante lo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Si quieres profundizar, te recomiendo un estudio muy interesante sobre el tema:

En el caso que nos ocupa (tal y como propuso nuestro querido Víctor)



> ... puede traducirse el partitivo francés en español :
> por *algo* (*de*) cuando el partitivo francés afecta a un adjetivo o un nombre concreto empleado en sentido abstracto o cuando va ante un nombre propio tomado en sentido ejemplar.
> Ej: Il y a *du* sublime dans ce tableau = hay *algo de* sublime en este cuadro.


ESTUDIO CONTRASTIVO DE LOS PARTITIVOS EN FRANCÉS Y EN ESPAÑOL


----------



## Lamarimba

Gracias, Athos.  Se ve que lo necesito.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Athos de Tracia said:


> Si quieres profundizar, te recomiendo un estudio muy interesante sobre el tema:
> 
> En el caso que nos ocupa (tal y como propuso nuestro querido Víctor)
> 
> 
> ESTUDIO CONTRASTIVO DE LOS PARTITIVOS EN FRANCÉS Y EN ESPAÑOL


Gracias también por mi parte. Me será muy útil.


----------

